# تفسير الايه التي تقول: لتصمت نساؤكم في الكنائس



## yousef5 (31 أغسطس 2010)

سلام للجميع 

في رسالة رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس

*                 14: 34 لتصمت نساؤكم في الكنائس لانه ليس ماذونا لهن ان يتكلمن بل                  يخضعن كما يقول الناموس ايضا 
*


*                 14: 35 و لكن ان كن يردن ان يتعلمن شيئا فليسالن رجالهن في البيت                  لانه قبيح بالنساء ان تتكلم في كنيسة 
*


*--------------------*


*ياريت اعرف تفسير الايتين من فضلكم وليه التفرقه فين الرجل والمراه هنا 
*


*تحياتي*


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تفسير هذه الايه عن المراه*

* آيات 35:34 :-     لتصمت نساؤكم في الكنائس لانه ليس ماذونا لهن ان     يتكلمن بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس ايضا. و لكن ان كن يردن ان يتعلمن شيئا     فليسالن رجالهن في البيت لانه قبيح بالنساء ان تتكلم في كنيسة. *


 
* يبدو أن الوضع في كورنثوس كان فيه كثير من الجدل بخصوص وضع النساء. فيبدو أن     النساء حاولن تقليد الرجال في كل شي وتغافلن عن وضعهن، ورفضن الخضوع لرجالهن،     بل إتخذن موقف المعلم في الكنيسة بطريقة مظهرية وأحدثن ضجيجاً. والرسول رأى أن     الوضع الإنجيلي السليم أن تصمت النساء في الكنائس، ويخضعن لرجالهن الرسول لا يطلب أن تصمت النساء بصورة مطلقة فهو في (5:11) قال أن المرأة تصلى وتتنبأ، لكن الرسول طلب منع حب الظهور والتشويش وخضوع المرأة لرجلها فالرجل رأس المرأة.*
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/1Corinthians/14


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تفسير هذه الايه عن المراه*




molka molkan قال:


> * آيات 35:34 :-     لتصمت نساؤكم في الكنائس لانه ليس ماذونا لهن ان     يتكلمن بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس ايضا. و لكن ان كن يردن ان يتعلمن شيئا     فليسالن رجالهن في البيت لانه قبيح بالنساء ان تتكلم في كنيسة. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



النتيجة >د هذا الكلام موجه لنساء كورنثوس​


----------



## yousef5 (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تفسير هذه الايه عن المراه*

يعني ممكن المراه تتكلم وتخطب في الكنيسه عادي؟


----------



## fredyyy (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تفسير هذه الايه عن المراه*



yousef5 قال:


> يعني ممكن المراه *تتكلم* *وتخطب* في الكنيسه عادي؟


 



*لا *
*غير مسموح للمرأة أن تعلِّم في الكنيسة *
*مكتوب *
تيموثاوس الأولى 2 : 11 ، 12
*لِتَتَعَلَّمِ الْمَرْأَةُ* بِسُكُوتٍ فِي كُلِّ خُضُوعٍ. 
وَلَكِنْ *لَسْتُ آذَنُ لِلْمَرْأَةِ* أَنْ *تُعَلِّمَ* وَلاَ تَتَسَلَّطَ عَلَى الرَّجُلِ، 
بَلْ تَكُونُ فِي سُكُوتٍ، 

​


----------



## Critic (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تفسير هذه الايه عن المراه*

*لا يوجد اى تفرقة *
*الامر بالسكوت لا ينحاز الى المراة فقط من دون الرجل بل يشمل الجميع*

*فجاء فى سياق الايات الامر ايضا بصمت الرجل*

*و السبب فى الامر سواء للرجل او للمراة موجود ايضا فى الايات : لأَنَّ اللهَ لَيْسَ إِلهَ تَشْوِيشٍ بَلْ إِلهُ سَلاَمٍ*

*اقرأ ما سبقها :*


*26 فَمَا هُوَ إِذًا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ؟ مَتَى اجْتَمَعْتُمْ فَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ لَهُ مَزْمُورٌ، لَهُ تَعْلِيمٌ، لَهُ لِسَانٌ، لَهُ إِعْلاَنٌ، لَهُ تَرْجَمَةٌ. فَلْيَكُنْ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ لِلْبُنْيَانِ.*
*27 إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِلِسَانٍ، فَاثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ، أَوْ عَلَى الأَكْثَرِ ثَلاَثَةً ثَلاَثَةً، وَبِتَرْتِيبٍ،وَلْيُتَرْجِمْ وَاحِدٌ.*
*28 وَلكِنْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُتَرْجِمٌ فَلْيَصْمُتْ فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ، وَلْيُكَلِّمْ نَفْسَهُ وَاللهَ.*
*29 أَمَّا الأَنْبِيَاءُ فَلْيَتَكَلَّمِ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ، وَلْيَحْكُمِ الآخَرُونَ.*
*30 وَلكِنْ إِنْ أُعْلِنَ لآخَرَ جَالِسٍ فَلْيَسْكُتِ الأَوَّلُ.*
*31 لأَنَّكُمْ تَقْدِرُونَ جَمِيعُكُمْ أَنْ تَتَنَبَّأُوا وَاحِدًا وَاحِدًا، لِيَتَعَلَّمَ الْجَمِيعُ وَيَتَعَزَّى الْجَمِيعُ.*
*32 وَأَرْوَاحُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ خَاضِعَةٌ لِلأَنْبِيَاءِ.*
*33 لأَنَّ اللهَ لَيْسَ إِلهَ تَشْوِيشٍ بَلْ إِلهُ سَلاَمٍ، كَمَا فِي جَمِيعِ كَنَائِسِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ.*
*34 لِتَصْمُتْ نِسَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْكَنَائِسِ، لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مَأْذُونًا لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمْنَ، بَلْ يَخْضَعْنَ كَمَا يَقُولُ النَّامُوسُ أَيْضًا.*
*35 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنَّ يُرِدْنَ أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمْنَ شَيْئًا، فَلْيَسْأَلْنَ رِجَالَهُنَّ فِي الْبَيْتِ، لأَنَّهُ قَبِيحٌ بِالنِّسَاءِ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمَ فِي كَنِيسَةٍ.*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تفسير هذه الايه عن المراه*

*الهنا اله نظام ومينفعش كل واحد عايز يقول كلمة يقوم يقولها فى الكنيسة لازم يكون فى نظام وعدم تشويش
ثانيا العمل الكهنوتى الخاص بالاسرار الكنيسة هو عمل خاص لرجال الكهنوت على مثال كهنوت المسيح على رتبة ملكى صادق 
ومن عهد الناموس معروف ان الرجل هو راس المراة ووضع عليه الادارة والقيادة 
خضوع المراة للرجل مش خضوع حيوانى زى فى بعض الافكار ملايكة تلعن ويضربها ويهجرها
خضوع المراة للرجل  هو  خضوع  بمبدا ان احدهما ولى الاخر قيادة وادارة شؤنهما

*


----------



## fredyyy (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تفسير هذه الايه عن المراه*

*الأخوة الأحباء *

*رجاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع *

*النقطة الرئيسية للسائل عن صمت النساء في الكنائس *

*كما ورد في الآية المقتبسة في السؤال ... ولا مجال للتوجُهات الخاصة للبعض *


----------



## أَمَة (1 سبتمبر 2010)

تم التعديل على عنوان الموضوع

ليوافق المضمون
ولسهولة البحث مستقبلا​


----------

